# Sleeve SE in pipe



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

StevenJames said:


> Can you come out of the bottom of a meter pan with 2" PVC and an LB but put 4/0 SE cable inside of it?
> 
> Let's say that the customer wants pipe on the outside of the house but it would be too hard to get pipe into the top of the panel without cutting joists.
> 
> Would there be any issue running the SE inside of the 2" PVC? I assume you would just strip the SE right as it comes into the bottom of the meter pan, there would be no connector or clamp to hold it.


If it fits it ships..:thumbup:

You would not need a clamp because the cable is inside the pipe..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

We do this all the time where the cable needs to be protected from physical damage. Like next to a driveway, or less than 3' from a sidewalk. These two "rules" may not be written but most certainly are NJ standards.


----------



## StevenJames (Apr 21, 2013)

Any problem bending the cable into the LB?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

StevenJames said:


> Any problem bending the cable into the LB?


Sleeve down from the meter and into the LB. Pull the slack out of the LB and feed it in like that. Boom, done. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

I like to put a female adapter, then a ser connector on the back side of the LB, inside the house. Keeps rodents out, plus thats what I feel the code expects.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Code wise we have a problem with the bending radius when putting a cable into an LB.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I do this all the time. The trick is to sleeve it through the lb before it's installed.


----------



## StevenJames (Apr 21, 2013)

If this is allowed, it really sounds like a great idea. You still have the looks of pipe outside, but the ease of running SE cable inside. The price works out to be about the same too.

Magnettica makes it sound ease to push the SE through the LB. electricmanscott has a different idea and I'm trying to visualize putting it together and glueing it that way.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Fwiw ...



> *338.24 bending radius.* bends in types use and se
> cable shall be so made that the cable will not be damaged.
> The radius of the curve of the inner edge of any bend,
> during or after installation, shall not be less than five times
> the diameter of the cable.


----------



## StevenJames (Apr 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Fwiw ...


That was definitely my concern at the beginning, but Magnettica said that it is a common thing in our area.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

StevenJames said:


> That was definitely my concern at the beginning, but Magnettica said that it is a common thing in our area.


I agree it is often ignored, just pointing out that an inspector code easily cite it if he was in a mood.


----------



## StevenJames (Apr 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I agree it is often ignored, just pointing out that an inspector code easily cite it if he was in a mood.


Yeah, you're right, and having to do it over could be costly...


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree it is often ignored, just pointing out that an inspector code easily cite it if he was in a mood.



Yes sir!! I know of one who has mentioned it. He does not like it (cable in LB) and may at some time enforce it.
'Witch' () keeps us all on our toes and hoping for the other inspector to show.

Most Towns I use just a bell end inside, others I will use the adapter and connector.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would also check the LB and see what size wire a 2" lb is rated for.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My experience, I have seen 3- 3/0 conductors stamped on it.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Why not PVC--->LB--->Non-metallic Flex with individual conductors?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO, if you are going to sleeve pvc in a 2" pipe and LB I would pipe it all the way. I have often done this with a panel in a basement with back to back lb's- one inside and one out. No se cable needed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Use a 2" sill plate at the bottom of your sleeve. Much easier than a LB. If your hell bent on an LB, I found that stubbing into the house from an LB,using a FA and SE connector and then stripping the jacket off in it's entirety not only makes the 4/0 float thru the LB easier, it keeps water from riding inside the jacket back to the main breaker.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> Why not PVC--->LB--->Non-metallic Flex with individual conductors?


I had to look that one up. I've never thought to use NM flex to do a service. I do my generators like that though.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Fwiw ...


the radius shall not be less than five times
the diameter of the cable.

Does that mean a 90 degree bend is not compliant?


----------



## StevenJames (Apr 21, 2013)

Roger123 said:


> the radius shall not be less than five times
> the diameter of the cable.
> 
> Does that mean a 90 degree bend is not compliant?


Radius isn't measured in degrees, it's measured in a linear measurement.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> ...Does that mean a 90 degree bend is not compliant?


 The radius is based on how tight the bend is, not how many degrees are in it. 

So it can be a very sharp, non-compliant 45° or it can be a very wide, compliant 90° bend.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys,


----------

